# Cavy question?? New one!



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 5, 2011)

The rescue that we are going to rescue from says that on top of the guinea pig food and veggies/fruit, we still need to give the girls vitamin C. I have read in books and on line that you don't need to. So do we or don't we? Please if you know or know someone, please help. We don't have them yes, but as of the 15th we will. I want to have everything that we need.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 5, 2011)

You shouldn't need to get a vitamin supplement for them if you feed plenty of veggies. Red/yellow/green bell peppers, cantaloupe, and oranges are all high in vitamin C.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 5, 2011)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> You shouldn't need to get a vitamin supplement for them if you feed plenty of veggies. Red/yellow/green bell peppers, cantaloupe, and oranges are all high in vitamin C.


Wow, thank you so much for all the veggies/fruit that has vitamin C. I was hoping to find people on here that have/had guinea pigs, but it doesn't seem to that there are a lot on here. Do you or does any one know a good forum that I could go to?


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2011)

Kale is another high in vitamin c veggie for cavies. I know when we had our guinea pigs they loved kale. I think any of the dark leafy greens are high in vutamin c though. I know when we had our guinea pigs I had sites that had the veggie adn fruit lists for them and the breakdown of the vitamin and nutrient content on them. I may have to find them again so I can share them with you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 5, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Kale is another high in vitamin c veggie for cavies. I know when we had our guinea pigs they loved kale. I think any of the dark leafy greens are high in vutamin c though. I know when we had our guinea pigs I had sites that had the veggie adn fruit lists for them and the breakdown of the vitamin and nutrient content on them. I may have to find them again so I can share them with you.


Thank you, if it's not too much of a pain, I would love the break down. If it is a pain, please don't worry about it. I have looked up on the internet about a lot of thing's, but I have yet to find one like that. Thanks again.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 5, 2011)

Roll Farms has a cavy you might want to get in touch with her she is on here too.
here is her website http://www.rollfarms.com/
hope that helps
good luck


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 5, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Roll Farms has a cavy you might want to get in touch with her she is on here too.
> here is her website http://www.rollfarms.com/
> hope that helps
> good luck


Wonderful, thank you! I love being on this forum, everyone is so nice and helpful.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 5, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are most welcome, I have learned so much on this site and made some really good  contacts.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 5, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent her an email, so I will see if she has any information for me. Thanks again


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 5, 2011)

Are you talking guinea pig cavy or Patagonian cavy, aka Mara - which is a 20# relative ?

I always gave my guinea pigs the g. pig vitamins you can buy at the pet stores.

"They" say you don't need to, but....I figured it wouldn't hurt.  I used 1/2 the recommended dosage.

I don't put it in my Patagonian cavy's water, b/c he's a finicky drinker.  I squirt a couple drops on his food 1x a week.

Enjoy them, guinea pigs are a lot of fun.


----------



## secuono (Dec 5, 2011)

With a good guinea pig pellet food, you do not _need_ to add anything else. 
They do _need_ good things to chew and wear their teeth down with.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 5, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Are you talking guinea pig cavy or Patagonian cavy, aka Mara - which is a 20# relative ?
> 
> I always gave my guinea pigs the g. pig vitamins you can buy at the pet stores.
> 
> ...


Guinea pig cavy, the Patagonians are neat though. I talked to the rescue group and they told me to not put it in their water because it changes the taste of the water, did you notice a difference in their drinking? Thank you for replying, I have heard from a couple people on here that I should talk to you. Can you think of anything else that we should or shouldn't be doing? We have done a lot of research in books (we bought three of them) rented one from the library and looked up information on the internet. We have a peach tree, and a pear tree, can we give them any of the branches from the trees? We don't use any chemicals on our trees. Oh and just to let everyone know, both girls turned out to not be pregnant!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2011)

Here are a couple good site on guinea pig care.

http://www.cavyspirit.com/care.htm

This is linked off the above sight, but I figured I'd link to it too.
http://www.guinealynx.info/healthycavy.html

This is the chart that breaks down calcium, phosphorus and vitamin content in fruits and vegetables.
http://www.guinealynx.info/chart.html

Hope these links help. There is a ton of information there.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 5, 2011)

To be honest w/ you....I got my first guinea pig at 12.  I never read a book or did anything 'special' for them, just fed them guinea pig food, and those two lived a good long while.

Then - I got another 2 guinea pigs when I was 20.  
Because we also had rabbits (and b/c I didn't know any better - this was 20 yrs ago -  before the internet) we fed them rabbit food b/c it was cheaper than guinea pig food and we already had that on hand....it LOOKED the same.
My favorite one got sick and died after a year, and I felt so bad I took the other one to the pet store and 'gave' it to them, because it wasn't 'right' either....they explained that they NEEDED different feed than rabbits, and that's what killed her, more than likely, a vitamin C deficiency.

Soooo....when I got some again years later.....I added the vit. c to their water probably more to salve my guilty conscience over the last batch than anything, but you can bet your bippy they got fed GUINEA PIG FOOD after that.  They seemed to be drinking their vitamin water just fine, but then again the pet shop I bought them from used it in their waterers so they'd been 'raised' on it.

I've cut branches from apple trees for them before, and I buy the little flavored wood blocks and put them on the cavy, prairie dog, and rabbit 'stack toys' in their cages.
Not sure about peach or pear tree wood, sorry.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 5, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> To be honest w/ you....I got my first guinea pig at 12.  I never read a book or did anything 'special' for them, just fed them guinea pig food, and those two lived a good long while.
> 
> Then - I got another 2 guinea pigs when I was 20.
> Because we also had rabbits (and b/c I didn't know any better - this was 20 yrs ago -  before the internet) we fed them rabbit food b/c it was cheaper than guinea pig food and we already had that on hand....it LOOKED the same.
> ...


Wow, well I can understand not having the info like we do today. Sorry to hear all the learning though. Sounds good about the flavored blocks. Any idea about toys for them? It seems like the ones at the stores won't last them so long, and they aren't too cheap. Thank you.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Here are a couple good site on guinea pig care.
> 
> http://www.cavyspirit.com/care.htm
> 
> ...


the top 2 links have tons of guinea pig info...sure it has something about toys somewhere in there too!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 5, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, some how I didn't see your response. Thank you for finding those for me. Hope it wasn't too much of a pain. Thank you, we will be saving these for sure.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought you may have missed my response. It's ok it happens. Other peole reply and you miss other information. Hopefully all that is helpful. Lots of good reading there.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 6, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I thought you may have missed my response. It's ok it happens. Other peole reply and you miss other information. Hopefully all that is helpful. Lots of good reading there.


Thank you for understanding, I really didn't see it. It was a lot of reading, but I love reading new information. Thank you again for giving me the sites to look at. It's very appreciated.


----------



## peemee (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, I am a veterinarian and work with all the exotic mammals.  The cavies do have a high need for vit C.  Oxbow has a great pelleted version.  I like it better than the liquid vit c in the water.  It only works well if you use filtered water and doesn't have high calcium in it.  Banana and I think cabbage have higher C than orange.  Also if you get guinea pig pellets check the manufactor date.  If it is within 3 months the vit c should be okay.  Just remember that Vit C breaks down in UV lite.  Hope this helps you.


Also I saw the post about the celery and can't find it again but... Celery is kind of like crunchy water.  I haven't seen any cause intestinal bunching but I don't recommend it for them.  They do need lots of stuff to chew to keep teeth in good shape.

Thanks for letting me chime in.  Happy Holidays from Payson, AZ


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

peemee said:
			
		

> Hi, I am a veterinarian and work with all the exotic mammals.  The cavies do have a high need for vit C.  Oxbow has a great pelleted version.  I like it better than the liquid vit c in the water.  It only works well if you use filtered water and doesn't have high calcium in it.  Banana and I think cabbage have higher C than orange.  Also if you get guinea pig pellets check the manufactor date.  If it is within 3 months the vit c should be okay.  Just remember that Vit C breaks down in UV lite.  Hope this helps you.
> 
> 
> Also I saw the post about the celery and can't find it again but... Celery is kind of like crunchy water.  I haven't seen any cause intestinal bunching but I don't recommend it for them.  They do need lots of stuff to chew to keep teeth in good shape.
> ...


  Thank you so very much. I really appreciate this! Do you know of toys that I could make for them? If you think of anything else, PLEASE let me know. I love information. It helps me out a lot. Happy Holidays to you as we. From Billy Jo Oregon


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have to agree with either giving only half the vitamin C dose, or none at all and using veggies for that.  My daughter had one and the  pet store sold us the vitamin C as a must...gave that poor little thing the terrible runs and his being a baby, could have dehydrated quickly had we not used an eye dropper to regularly give him water through his ordeal.  These are adorable little animals and they would squeal to call us and when petting them, they made the sweetest "chortle" sound))  We did not have good luck, and after three separate funerals I called it quits...could not do another one.  Learned the hard way that these little animals need to be kept cool in hot weather, never buy the sickly runt (because no one else will), and always know exactly where they are when loose in the house (I fashioned little paper towel diapers for them), as a door closing on a little one is not a good thing.  Hope our experience helps you avoid tiny funerals!

Good luck and enjoy these wonderful little animals!!!  Can't wait for your photos


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 16, 2011)

They are very adorable, and so far so good with the girls. Yeah, we have done a lot of research. The two thing's that kept on being in big letters, was vit c and keeping them cool in hot weather. Thank you so much for responding, I greatly appreciate it. I have pictures up on my journal. Look under journal and you will finr fortheloveofgoats journal. Thank you again. I like the diaper idea, I was peed on twice.  Yeah, we blocked them in the kitchen.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> They are very adorable, and so far so good with the girls. Yeah, we have done a lot of research. The two thing's that kept on being in big letters, was vit c and keeping them cool in hot weather. Thank you so much for responding, I greatly appreciate it. I have pictures up on my journal. Look under journal and you will finr fortheloveofgoats journal. Thank you again. I like the diaper idea, I was peed on twice.  Yeah, we blocked them in the kitchen.


Your girls sound like my boys.  Don't know about Cavys but Rabbits will urinate on you to show that they own you.  It's a dominance thing.  Called Marking.  Been marked, believe me.  Also my carpets as well.  Don't know about diapers, but I've just limited their area of running, like you did and put their litter box out for them.   

Once they settle, I think the peeing on you will stop.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can only hope it stops. I was really surprised, it didn't really have a whole lot of smell to it. I was happy that it didn't, but surprised. To be honest I haven't read anything about them peeing on owners, but hey I don't expect everything to be in a book.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me, I was glad I read up on rabbits before I got them.  Kreacher with his "head tilt" and "spins" 24 hrs after getting him, is my perfect example of research before you buy.  Knew exactly what it was and got it taken care of.  But "experience" is the best teacher.  I just use books as a guide.  But my boys have taught me tons so far.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

Amen to that! It was funny, I went into the pet store to buy a water bottle for the girls, and they asked me if I have ever had a guinea pig before. I said no. The cashier so oh well do you have questions, do you need to do your research first? I chuckeld and said, I have bought three books from here, looked up and saved internet sites, and have talked to people on CL and other forums. She said oh well I am sure you could do more. What a judgmental person. I don't understand. Did she want me to go get the books and show her? Did she want me to show her the websites? I just don't understand some people. I know that there are people out there that just buy on the whim, but I am NOT one of them! I believe in doing ALL the research you can before you buy an animal. It's even better to talk to people that have owned them and do know the dos and don'ts. I can't wait to be one of the people that have experience and can help with questions.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Amen to that! It was funny, I went into the pet store to buy a water bottle for the girls, and they asked me if I have ever had a guinea pig before. I said no. The cashier so oh well do you have questions, do you need to do your research first? I chuckeld and said, I have bought three books from here, looked up and saved internet sites, and have talked to people on CL and other forums. She said oh well I am sure you could do more. What a judgmental person. I don't understand. Did she want me to go get the books and show her? Did she want me to show her the websites? I just don't understand some people. I know that there are people out there that just buy on the whim, but I am NOT one of them! I believe in doing ALL the research you can before you buy an animal. It's even better to talk to people that have owned them and do know the dos and don'ts. I can't wait to be one of the people that have experience and can help with questions.


I just smile and ignore people like that.  Don't care what they think.  

You will be helping in no time, IMHO.  Your girls will help you on that way.  I know my boys have had such positive effects for me and my DH.  And Jake too.  

Enjoy and I look forward to reading your journals and your posts.  Though I doubt I'll have guinea pigs because DH is really hooked on rabbits, I would like to learn about them.  They are definitely a good pet for children and adults.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

I need to learn to do that. I am just a very sensitive person, and want people to believe me. I can't wait to start helping people with guinea pigs and their care. Thank you, I really appreciate hearing that people don't mind me talking about the girls. Yes guinea pigs are great for kids and adults. Bummer about DH not wanting them. Totally understand though, rabbits are great too!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I need to learn to do that. I am just a very sensitive person, and want people to believe me. I can't wait to start helping people with guinea pigs and their care. Thank you, I really appreciate hearing that people don't mind me talking about the girls. Yes guinea pigs are great for kids and adults. Bummer about DH not wanting them. Totally understand though, rabbits are great too!


What's funny is DH doesn't want guinea pigs because he thinks their noisy.  Wait till he gets his Nubian Goat he wants.  I'll just smile.   I actually like a animal that's a bit vocal.  But that's just me.  

K


----------



## 6Happiness (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> \ Do you know of toys that I could make for them?\


ours never liked "toys" that much
they liked food and hiding spots.
food can be hung up in the cage so they need to reach up for it (there's various stuff in petshops for that, like wire balls and 'kabobs').  or,  roll up treats inside something for them to chew thru to get at- like brown paper, corn husks, etc.   Twist teh ends and tie off with a little bit of jute or sisal rope.  
PVC tubes (plumbing) from the hardware store come in various sizes and shapes (I, T, Y, X, C shapes) and they hold up to chewing for many years, and are super easy to clean
also, nothing beats a brand new cardboard box.  If you want to get creative you can connect multiple boxes with tubes.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks. I was trying to stay away from the pet store for toys. One it seems that the toys they sell are a hit and miss with guinea pigs. They are also expensive and don't last long. So that's why I was wanting ideas for making toys. I like the cardboard and pipe idea! Thank you.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

Believe me, don't waste your money on store bought toys for your girls.  My boys just look at the ones I bought them.  

Go with the cardboard tubes.  My boys love them.     Plus 6Happiness gave lots of good ideas that I will be looking into for my boys.  

Guinea Pigs need that stimulation, just like rabbits.  Just don't go spending money on it.  They love the home made ones. 

Can't wait to hear how your girls like the tubes.

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, I have already found out, they don't care so much for the store toys. They haven't even played with the toys in their cage. (we bought them before we had the girls. We wanted to have EVERYTHING before we brought them home) Now that I know they don't care for the toys from the store, I can't wait to start thinking up of fun toys for them. I let them out of their cage the other day, and they are going to have to get use to that.  I keep forgetting the life that they had before us.  So it's going to take them getting used to being spoiled.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have already found out, they don't care so much for the store toys. They haven't even played with the toys in their cage. (we bought them before we had the girls. We wanted to have EVERYTHING before we brought them home) Now that I know they don't care for the toys from the store, I can't wait to start thinking up of fun toys for them. I let them out of their cage the other day, and they are going to have to get use to that.  I keep forgetting the life that they had before us.  So it's going to take them getting used to being spoiled.


Getting over that "life before you" is something to consider for your girls.  Willard had a "life before us" and it's taking him a little more time to adjust to us.  Dobby and Kreacher came to us when they were 8 wks so they know nothing other than us.  It was easier.  

My best advise, patience.  They do come around.  And I find animals that are rescued, like your girls, do appreciate it and show it in such sweet ways.  We rescued Jake our dog so we know that thankfulness of animals.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

6Happiness said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to say  :bun


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I try to keep reminding myself, they need some time to get used to all this. I love to watch them popcorn, they do it when I change their bedding. Yeah, we rescued Jude from a shelter and he has been the best dog ever! We have had him for 9 years now. That's why I wanted to rescue the girls. I was thinking of rescuing goats, when my hubby will let me get them. I don't know if that's a good idea though. :/


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there are goats out there to rescue.  But I have to agree, both you and your hubby need to "be on the same page" with that one.  Goats are a lot of responsibility and in my wildest dreams never thought I would want one, and absolutely blown away that DH wants one as well, but they are absolutely the most unique animal that can be very good companions along with giving sustenance.   It's not something we are taking lightly, but after the rabbits, which I would never have thought of having or even DH considering, it's truly forming into a possibility.  And I will be just as nervous.  But this time, I won't be just walking to the living room every couple of minutes until I settle down.  Lots of trips outside.  lol


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know the whole thing with goats, we had two. I love them. I never thought I could get attached to a goat, but it was hard not to. I hope that you and your hubby can get a couple, they really are neat. Yeah, I was out there every 5 mins to check on them. That is why my Lil Lady, was so attached to me. She would get out of her pen to find me. My neighbor thought it was funny to watch me jumping the fence and getting my girl. Once she would see me she would jump and kick. Oh I miss her. Some day I will have my hubby convinced it would be good to have them again.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

I have read that it's not good for you to breed older guinea pigs, meaning 1 and older. Is this true? Why? I read it's because their is a bone that closes when they get older. Is that right? Sorry I don't remember the name of the bone.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 19, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I have read that it's not good for you to breed older guinea pigs, meaning 1 and older. Is this true? Why? I read it's because their is a bone that closes when they get older. Is that right? Sorry I don't remember the name of the bone.


I guess guinea pigs are like rabbits.  A Doe needs to be bred before their 1 year old because of their pelvis.  If she is bred too late, babies have a hard time passing.  

Are you thinking of breeding guinea pigs?  I know it would be neat for you to have at least one litter.  

BTW, hope you don't mind.  Took a pic of our inside set up for the bunnies.  What do you think?  Maybe give you some ideas for your girls.  







k


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, that's exactly right. So yes, rabbits and guinea pigs are alike. I reread that book that I read that in, and it said that there is a good chance that you would have to put the mom through surgery, if not, there is a good chance that you loose everyone.  To be honest, I was thinking about getting at least one bred, but when I did some reading on the internet, there was a website that made me want to do the whole guinea pig rescue for sure. http://www.cavyspirit.com/breeding.htm you don't have to read all of it or even look at if you don't want to. It made me think though, and I don't want to do any type of breeding with the girls or any guinea pig. It's just like breeding dogs. How could I feel right breeding a female dog when there are so many in the shelters and they are dieing because no one wants to adopt them. CL and other websites upset me so much. So many people looking at their female dog as money. They don't even think about what's going to happen to their pups. Sorry about that, I got carried away. I love your set up, that's a great idea doing it in the living room. I love seeing the treats in the background.  What are the tubes that you have together? I need to buy a pen. So I am still not seeing the girls drink a lot. How do I get them to use the water bottle? Can I rub a fruit on it, so they will at least smell it? Now that we know our kids are so much alike, I hope that we can keep talking. Any toy ideas you have, PLEASE send them my way. I love pictures and stories too! Have a great day today. :bun


----------



## nstilwater (Dec 19, 2011)

i am a licensed vet tech. alot of people think you need to give extra vit c to cayvys which i true. the thing people dont realize is it has to be in the form of FRESH fruits and veggies. the vitamins that are added to their food and water supplement breaks down and by the time you are giving it to them it is usally not as potent if it is good at all. fresh veggies and fruits are the only way to go


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

nstilwater said:
			
		

> i am a licensed vet tech. alot of people think you need to give extra vit c to cayvys which i true. the thing people dont realize is it has to be in the form of FRESH fruits and veggies. the vitamins that are added to their food and water supplement breaks down and by the time you are giving it to them it is usally not as potent if it is good at all. fresh veggies and fruits are the only way to go


Thank you so much. See that's what I thought. I don't like to take vits because I think that the way we should get them is through fruits and veggies, so I wanted to do the same for the girls. So that's what I plan on doing. Thank you.


----------

